# Anyone Smoke a Amorelli Pipe?



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Amorelli pipes?

http://www.rdfield.com/Amorelli/amorelli.htm this site has some of his lower end pipes.

http://www.amorelli-italy.com/ Amorelli home page; sorry but it is in Italian.

Some of his pipes sell for a few thousand dollars apiece.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep, that's a nice Pope pipe and Clinton pipe. I wonder what kind of baccy his Holiness smokes?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Yep, that's a nice Pope pipe and Clinton pipe. I wonder what kind of baccy his Holiness smokes?


Yeah, I think Clinton does have one of these.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

I have an Agrigento very much like the one in the photo.

A decent pipe that smokes pretty good. Not really much to look at. This will probably become my knock around pipe after a while.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

That poker looks real nice, wish I could afford it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> That poker looks real nice, wish I could afford it.


YOu and me both:tu


----------

